
How Hot is Toronto's Startup Community? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2013/02/21/how-hot-is-torontos-startup-community/
======
gamechangr
I agree, much healthier than 5 years ago. I think it still lacks something in
"the culture" department. I can't really put my finger on it.

When I was comparing my experience in the valley, I would say i noticed in the
valley : an embrace of risk, a willingness to cannibalize successful entities,
and a focus on the future. Which one is missing in Toronto?

In my limited exposure of cities, if I had to rank them, I would put : Silicon
Valley, Austin (texas), boston, toronto, denver, orlando, london, berlin,
chicago,

